# Food hygiene



## Dartmoor Coffee (Feb 4, 2020)

Evening All,

I am in the midst of starting a roasting business. I am at a very early stage in this process. I do work full-time so this is a part-time job as I build up the business until it becomes sustainable.

I seen several of the links in the forum, which look very interesting and will read them. Initially I will be roasting from home. I have only a small home roaster at the moment, which is fine, as I learn the trade and improve, but will upgrade over time as the business takes off.

My initial query is after having a word with the local council I need to register as a food business before I can sell anything. Does anyone have experience on this and what I need to prepare for this in relation to storing of beans, roasting, grinding, etc.

Any help / advice appreciated.

Many thanks

Phil.


----------



## Abcan (Jan 10, 2020)

Hi

Some years ago I set up a fishmongers and deli. At the that time, to trade, I had to do a food hygiene certificate a HACCP course (run by the local council) and the food hygiene inspector inspected my shop. I'm pretty sure this was the same even if you traded from home. This was over 10 years ago in Cardiff, so things will probably have changed, and different councils may have different rules. One thing I found was that the council's food hygiene people were very helpful during the set up phase of my shop. They basically told me exactly what I needed in my shop to pass the inspection. I'd give your local council food hygiene people a call and explain what you're doing.

good luck!

Al


----------



## CJV8 (Apr 8, 2019)

I seem to remember reading a few threads on here about this subject, or at least threads where that subject came up. I may be wrong but the thing I remember from reading those threads was that while you will have to be inspected, it's not as strenuous as it can be for other food businesses as coffee is considered a non-perishable. The guy I've just bought my roaster from started out in his conservatory so it can be done!

There are a few folk on here that have done what you're doing, and as I'm just starting out down this route myself we'll probably have the same questions to ask.


----------



## RDC8 (Dec 6, 2016)

the rigour of the inspection will probably also depend on the experience of the inspectors of your local council. I received my hygeine certification to roast from my garage around two years ago. The inspector seemed to have gotten his info about coffee roasting from the internet and I think he knew less than me about the appropriate food safety issues. There seemed to be a few areas of focus: physical condition of the premises (eg ease of cleaning surfaces, structural soundness), documented systems and process, storage of green beans and end product, and pest control. Most of it is common sense (eg having a fire extinguisher close to hand AND a documented process on what to do in case fire breaks out). My inspector was quite helpful during the visit and made some recommendations which were relatively quick and easy to implement (eg placing my plastic buckets of green beans onto a pallet to keep them off the floor).

Good luck with the venture and keep us posted. Keep asking questions - it's the only way to learn!


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

RDC8 said:


> the rigour of the inspection will probably also depend on the experience of the inspectors of your local council. I received my hygeine certification to roast from my garage around two years ago. The inspector seemed to have gotten his info about coffee roasting from the internet and I think he knew less than me about the appropriate food safety issues. There seemed to be a few areas of focus: physical condition of the premises (eg ease of cleaning surfaces, structural soundness), documented systems and process, storage of green beans and end product, and pest control. Most of it is common sense (eg having a fire extinguisher close to hand AND a documented process on what to do in case fire breaks out). My inspector was quite helpful during the visit and made some recommendations which were relatively quick and easy to implement (eg placing my plastic buckets of green beans onto a pallet to keep them off the floor).
> 
> Good luck with the venture and keep us posted. Keep asking questions - it's the only way to learn!


 Did you tell him that before you received the green beans they were probably dried on a patio floor at the farm and left out in the open for several days?...

Most of the concerns should really relate to bagging up after roasting and how the roasted beans are handled. A place to wash your hands after handling the greens before bagging up for example.


----------



## Dartmoor Coffee (Feb 4, 2020)

Many thanks everyone. Will start the process, create the HACCP account, etc.

Not sure if it is worth spending £130 to get a health safety officer out to look and advise though.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

If you do your homework you won't need to get their advice. Read up on the legislation.


----------



## Dartmoor Coffee (Feb 4, 2020)

Thanks - I have been in contact with them and will see what they say. They might come out, or might not bother.

I do have a date for my first food hygiene inspection so do have a month to sort things out.


----------



## Voocash (Jan 16, 2020)

nice one keep us posted please.


----------



## Dalerst (Jan 22, 2020)

Dartmoor Coffee said:


> Thanks - I have been in contact with them and will see what they say. They might come out, or might not bother.
> 
> I do have a date for my first food hygiene inspection so do have a month to sort things out.


 It will only be a basic inspection of the area you will be using if they come at all, i.e. the kitchen and also how you will store the beans before and after roasting, we have a cake business registered at our address and the inspector spent 5 minutes looking round and said everything was fine.


----------



## Voocash (Jan 16, 2020)

How is it going?


----------



## Dartmoor Coffee (Feb 4, 2020)

Hi,

The environmental health person came for a chat / brief discussion on Monday and is writing a report for me. As Dalerst reported it doesn't seem that extreme since what we require / need isn't to the depth of like making sandwiches, or baking.

Main points include:

1. Sanitising surfaces before use and make sure it is clean. Surfaces flat and wipeable.

2. Make sure all equipment in good working order (not breaking), which could contaminate the coffee.

3. Areas to clean hands separately. I was expecting to use separate basins in different areas, but they were happy with a dual-basin in kitchen. One for cleaning and the other for washing hands. Expecting to need to use gloves / paper cloths, but no just using a clean hand-towel is fine.

4. There was something about green coffee and the bacteria it transports. She was going to have a word with someone about this. Report will explain this.

5. Standard clean of equipment. The one thing that came on is to to look at my grinder, which currently is a domestic one. It is hard to completely clean and get rid off all the coffee so that needs to be checked and a commercial grinder bought that allows easy clean of all burrs, etc.

6. Standard issues about walls being kept clean, etc.

Think that's the main points.

Phil.


----------



## Voocash (Jan 16, 2020)

Nice one, how about removing the grinder for the inspection and then bringing it back later once you get your food hygiene certificate?


----------



## Dartmoor Coffee (Feb 4, 2020)

Ha ha - think will try and give it a clean. Actually not sure the grinder I've got is up to scratch so looking for a more commercial one anyway.


----------

